# Alien Landscape?!?!?



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you know what this really is?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Good one!

I do know what it is...
Steve T.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I get that in the basin I use to clean out my filters, but the patterns are made in something...uh...less refined than your.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

What is that?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like snail tracks!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

It very nearly resembles the underside of a piece of wood that termites have been feasting on.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah, it's the MTS tracks. I just moved and was setting up the 55 planted (again ](*,) ). Had just the sand with the MTS in there and noticed this after a bit and couldn't resist getting a pic! I kept waiting for a miniature Mars rover to go driving past!


----------

